# getting rid of the plastic smell in water bottle



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Does anyone have any method in getting rid of that plastic smell in the waterbottle?

I tried baking soda and it didn't really do much.. or perhaps the baking soda isn't fresh enough.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Bleach and hot water?

On the other hand, the water bottle is plastic...so it may be tough to get rid of that smell entirely. Does your water taste funny?

Silas


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I just bought this old water bottle. It's the original Motorola team water bottle. I haven't used it yet. .but it has a very strong smell of plastic. I would assume that if I keep water in there long enough, the water will take funny.


----------



## FB296 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Bleach*

Finally something I know the answer to. 

I use a couple caps full of bleach in a full bottle of water and let it sit overnight. In the morning, I wash them out, and they are all set, no plastic smell left. It has worked every time.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Hmm I usually just wash it out with soap and fill water in and drink it.. Smell doesn't really affect me.. Doesn't taste funny too I think...

OR, fill er' up with Gatorade


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Several methods*



kdub said:


> Does anyone have any method in getting rid of that plastic smell in the waterbottle?
> 
> I tried baking soda and it didn't really do much.. or perhaps the baking soda isn't fresh enough.


Bleach, vinegar, or just run it through the dishwasher cycle.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*dishwasher works pretty well*

but be aware that nothing makes the plastic smell/taste go away totally. Even a bottle that has been washed dozens of times will smell of plastic after it's been closed up for days, and water that sits in the bottle for days will acquire the taste. The answer is to rinse the bottle and fill it with fresh water before your ride, and wash it after. I rinse thoroughly if I used only water, but if it used anything else it goes in the dishwasher. that's more for the fungi and bacteria than the plastic smell.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

I think the water will always basically taste like something odd. Most of mine taste pretty much tasteless, I've got good experience with the Bontrager brand bottles...
I have one bottle that always makes the water taste like bubble gum 
No joke. It's the most confusing thing to take a sip of it when you're not expecting it.
-estone2


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

Pee in the bottle... tip out but do not rinse or dry... close bottle and leave in the sun for a couple of days. The smell of stale urine will overpower any plasticy smell forever.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

should I use first shot of urine in the morning? or perhaps one after a full meal? Please advise


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

kdub said:


> should I use first shot of urine in the morning? or perhaps one after a full meal? Please advise


After a meal, of this:


----------



## al0 (Jan 24, 2003)

Refrigerator.


kdub said:


> Does anyone have any method in getting rid of that plastic smell in the waterbottle?
> 
> I tried baking soda and it didn't really do much.. or perhaps the baking soda isn't fresh enough.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

"I'm quite happy in this hole i'm digging"


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

SilasCL said:


> After a meal, of this:


I really like that scene in Wolf where Nicholson pees on Spader's shoes - "Asparagus".


----------



## FishrCutB8 (Aug 2, 2004)

Doesn't Nalgene make bottles that beat this?


----------



## coonass (Feb 4, 2004)

Guaranteed plastic odor/taste elimination!!!

1) Fill bottle 1/2-3/4 with clear (corn) vinegar.
2) Fill remainer with water.
3) Close and let set for 24 hours.
4) Pour all out, and rinse with water.
Zero odor or taste....

Works everytime with anything plastic, including Camelbak bladders...


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

FishrCutB8 said:


> Doesn't Nalgene make bottles that beat this?


Yes, and you can buy aluminium bottles that accomplish the same ends. The alu. eliminates a lot of bacteria growth too, or so I've heard.

Problem is, you can't squeeze them to make water come out.

Silas


----------



## Waxbytes (Sep 22, 2004)

SilasCL said:


> Yes, and you can buy aluminium bottles that accomplish the same ends. The alu. eliminates a lot of bacteria growth too, or so I've heard.
> 
> Problem is, you can't squeeze them to make water come out.
> 
> Silas



Actually, you can squeeze them, but only once.


----------



## revmonkey (Apr 16, 2006)

Waxbytes said:


> Actually, you can squeeze them, but only once.


if you're chuck norris.


----------



## Malcog (Aug 21, 2006)

Sodium Bicarbonate should remove any odour, shake a teaspoonful into the bottle, leave for a few hours, then wash it out.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

The bottles I use (mostly Specialized) don't have much of a smell or taste when new and sometimes get a little funky when older. Normally I just give them a good wash but have heard that the effervescent denture cleaning tablets will do a good job to deodorize.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Use Trek bottles... Discovery bottles... They don't give this problems... 

Worse case, well, fill er up with energy drinks and that shold take care of it


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

Try not to chew your bottles. They are meant to hold liquids and drink from. They are not meant to be used as energy sources for your rides.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

ColoradoVeloDude said:


> Try not to chew your bottles. They are meant to hold liquids and drink from. They are not meant to be used as energy sources for your rides.


Is that why I've been riding so slow lately? :idea: :mad2:


----------



## saifix (Apr 12, 2014)

I do have the same problem a bottle smells plastic even after thorough cleaning.I tried soda,vinegar and nothing.Water tastes funny too.plasticky.I put fresh water in for the first minutes is ok but after two hours tastes horribly.
Whats the energy drink remedy you suggest?is it a joke?


----------



## HyperCycle (Sep 5, 2012)

Tugboat said:


> Pee in the bottle... tip out but do not rinse or dry... close bottle and leave in the sun for a couple of days. The smell of stale urine will overpower any plasticy smell forever.


Post of the week.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

saifix said:


> I do have the same problem a bottle smells plastic even after thorough cleaning.I tried soda,vinegar and nothing.Water tastes funny too.plasticky.I put fresh water in for the first minutes is ok but after two hours tastes horribly.
> Whats the energy drink remedy you suggest?is it a joke?


Did you happen to notice that the last post prior to yours was damn near 10 years ago? Pretty sure you're in the running for thread dredge of the year.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

cxwrench said:


> Did you happen to notice that the last post prior to yours was damn near 10 years ago? Pretty sure you're in the running for thread dredge of the year.


I noticed, but I was bored enough to click. 

Here are two things I have done in the past. Actively done, not just "use old bottles so the plastic taste is lower".

First, with a stale bottle, I will rinse it, fill it, and let it sit a while. An hour, or overnight in the fridge. Then empty and fill with fresh right before a ride. This helps knock the plastic taste/smell back during use, ime. It works well enough that I don't care to find something that works better. 

Another option in mouthwash, just a bit, and water... let sit, empty and fill. If you like minty water, this is a good option.


----------



## saifix (Apr 12, 2014)

cxwrench said:


> Did you happen to notice that the last post prior to yours was damn near 10 years ago? Pretty sure you're in the running for thread dredge of the year.


Well you know there's a thing called google and brought me here.Who knows maybe im a time traveller.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I'll play. Even in a 10yo thread.

Plastic will off gas until it doesn't. Until then, leave the lid off when its not being used. Rinse it thoroughly before and after each use.


----------



## Waxbytes (Sep 22, 2004)

Migen21 said:


> I'll play. Even in a 10yo thread.
> 
> Plastic will off gas until it doesn't. Until then, leave the lid off when its not being used. Rinse it thoroughly before and after each use.


I think this is probably the real answer. 
I ride a plastic bike, on a plastic saddle, with a synthetic chamois, in my plastic (lycra) shorts and jersey, should I worry about the plastic taste in my water bottle?


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

HyperCycle said:


> Post of the week.


Which week? The week he posted it in 2006? Or this week? or did you mean post of the century ?


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Just get a new BPA free bottle?


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

/snark on

BPA isn't the source of the 'plastic' smell in plastic water bottles. The plastic is....

/snark off

Edit: But yes, please, by all means, throw away your old BPA laden bottles and get new ones.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

Fill the bottles with gin instead of water. Then when you drink you'll just smell and taste the gin and not even detect the plastic odor.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

Migen21 said:


> Which week? The week he posted it in 2006? Or this week? or did you mean post of the century ?


he's right. that was the post of the week the second week of november, 2006.

it was a slow week.


----------



## HyperCycle (Sep 5, 2012)

Migen21 said:


> Which week? The week he posted it in 2006? Or this week? or did you mean post of the century ?


LMAO! I didn't pay attention to the post date.


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

Even the smell of stale urine might have subsided after 10 years. Can the OP let us know how my advice went?


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

Might be worth a shot: Cleaning Water Bottle Fizzies | POPSUGAR Smart Living

Also, to the users who subscribed to this thread, hi from ten years in the future.


----------



## RoadLight (Nov 8, 2014)

_Hi Kenacycle,_

I ride about 175 miles per week and gave up plastic water bottles last year. Because of the miles I put on my bike, I drink a lot of water from my water bottles and no plastic bottle (even BPA) would completely solve the problem of the plastic taste---especially in the hot sun.

My solution was to switch to stainless steel and I chose Klean Kanteen. I've got some 27 and 18 oz bottles with a variety of caps. They weigh a little more than a plastic bottle but they are worth it.

So, my method of getting rid of the plastic smell and taste is to get rid of the source of the problem---the plastic---and switch to stainless steel.

_Kind regards, RoadLight_


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

I was annoyed by plastic tasting water as well and have since switched to using Specialized Purist bottles. They cost a little more, but I think they're the best bottles on the market. I've had mine over a year and they still don't taste like plastic.



Purist infusion shields the bottle form odor, stains, and mold to keep your water pure and your bottle clean.
 Simple hands-free open and close valve: Nothing to turn.
 100% leak-proof top locks down for transport or mixing powdered drinks.
 Self-sealing Heart Valve™ delivers a high rate of flow with a 100% leak-proof design—even when the valve is open.
 Rubber over-molded on the outside of cap for easy, sure grip.
 Made from easy-to-squeeze LDPE material.
 Clear viewing strip makes it easy to see the bottle's contents.
 BPA-Free plastic is made from 100% FDA food- grade materials, and it's printed with non-solvent base (UV Cured), CPSC-approved ink and materials.


----------

